# loft designs



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

here are a couple of loft designs that might interest your viewers
one is a small loft and the other a large loft.
the lofts and their photos in the building progress may be viewed on my website at 
www.skylakesions.com
hope this helps!
mike brown


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have referred to that site many times because of those awesome lofts you got there.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the reminder... i am in the process of building a new loft.. that link helped..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

that sure is one nice loft


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am in the process of designing a young bird/widowhood loft and like the idea of a mobile take apart loft. I am thinking of an 6 x 12 foot loft with two compartments with a slider to make it one. I think I will make my aviary top the landing board and a trap that splits at 45 degree angles to drop traps. This way one landing board and one trap for both lofts. I also like the idea of the aviary being separate from the landing board. This way birds can sun while others are flying. I will also go with the cheaper wood floor. Also thinking of a shingled roof.


----------

